# Box joints in cedar?



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello all. My son asked me if it is practical to try to cut box joints in cedar. I had to say that I don't know, but it seems that maybe cedar is too brittle to be suitable for box joints. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Jim, I have done joinery in cedar without problems. Never be as strong as oak, but should be ok.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Jim, I think it would work if take your time cutting them but remember they will not be as strong as other wood, good luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Red cedar is what Bob and Rick used to demonstrate making box joints on the Router Workshop TV show.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've done it, so pretty much anybody can. And there were no moths hanging around for a few days after I finished. My wife even stayed away until I showered, but I'm not sure that was the cedar!!

earl


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Jim,

since Cedar isn't as strong a wood as e.g. Oak, you should use finger joints / box joints only in end grain. If cut on the side of a board, they might brake off - talking of own experience - saving you that part of the learning curve .
Too, when cutting the fingers, to reduce tearout on the opposite side, either use some scrap piece as a backer board, or slightly touch from the off-sde first, then go through from the working side.

Martin


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good to know. I really wish we got that show here in Kentucky.


----------



## old knothead (Apr 25, 2013)

i just bought 4 pc of cerar 1=12=16 ft sure glad to read about box joints how does v joints work?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that it's doable. I only have single speed routers. Would it help to cut at a lower speed? If so, then I can say "But if I only had a Triton TRA001 router with variable speed, soft touch start, automatic spindle lock, and above the table height adjustment, I could make you an angled clock from cedar to compliment the oak desk you'll be setting it on". Help me out, guys.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, Jim, but it is doable on a single speed machine.

You will have to think of another excuse to purchase the Triton......VBG.

What box joint jig will you be using?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for the new Oak Park jigs to be ready. I may cobble something together to tide me over until then.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

chessnut2 said:


> I'm waiting for the new Oak Park jigs to be ready. I may cobble something together to tide me over until then.


New Oak Park Jigs? Better cobble well!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

chessnut2 said:


> I'm glad to hear that it's doable. I only have single speed routers. Would it help to cut at a lower speed? If so, then I can say "But if I only had a Triton TRA001 router with variable speed, soft touch start, automatic spindle lock, and above the table height adjustment, I could make you an angled clock from cedar to compliment the oak desk you'll be setting it on". Help me out, guys.


Yep, that's just what I was going to say. You took the words right out of my mouth. Absolutely the ONLY tool that will do that job, nothing else will work. In fact if you try it with any other tool, the rotation of the Earth may very well be affected. Kind of like a butterfly flapping its wings. :sold:

Now...I just need someone to explain to LOML that the same thing applies to a 10" compound sliding miter saw.... 

earl


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Jim, I would take a look at the Rockler jig, it has a little more capability, but is kind of pricy. Cedar is not a problem if you use a sacrificial board attached to your fence. A jig like this would be easy to copy for just one size bit.

Rockler Router Table Box Joint Jig - YouTube

Rockler Router Table Box Joint Jig - Amazon.com


----------

